# NBA Team Owner Fined For Saying His Team Should Tank The Season



## WhatInThe (Feb 22, 2018)

NBA owner Mark Cuban was fined by the league for saying his team should tank the season for a high draft pick(which is an issue in these professional sports leagues).

https://sports.yahoo.com/mark-cuban-told-mavericks-dinner-losing-best-option-202228519.html


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 22, 2018)

It's been a huge issue , especially here in Phoenix with the Suns. We use to be consistent winners but now we are consistent users and some fans do want the team to tank towards the end of the season for the lottery pick. I hate thinking that way but I do understand the sentiment.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 22, 2018)

He was "thinking out loud" in a heated moment, so guess he'll pay the price. Even billionaires make mistakes. They need to leave my Shark Tank buddy alone.:shark:


----------

